# A WILDCAMPER STICKER (N of Alicante)-World Traveller / Daisy [Watching the Crashing waves]



## Stanski (Mar 14, 2022)

Just leaving Playa Almuerea, N of Alicante after a lunch stop at Playa Sant Juan, and spotted a few vans of various lands: D, A, NL, F, and then we seen the UK reg.
The sky has become lost with a hue of grey, tinged with orange and purple with large waves crashing against the marina harbour wall.
Question is
Who is driving Daisy?


----------



## jacquigem (Mar 14, 2022)

Red rain on its way !


----------



## Stanski (Mar 14, 2022)

Had some last night, a shower mid morning today, waiting for it to fall out the sky.
Who owns Daisy?


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 14, 2022)

What type of van is Daisy?


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 14, 2022)

A square one with a wheel at each corner,LOL.


----------



## kensowerby (Mar 14, 2022)

I think it's Petal xxxx


----------



## Tezza33 (Mar 15, 2022)

Who is driving Miss Daisy?
We could make a film about it


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Mar 15, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> A square one with a wheel at each corner,LOL.


----------



## Stanski (Mar 15, 2022)

Sky is still grey mist, apparently air quality is very very poor, and health warnings abound.
Temperature was 21 during the night, breeze is warm.
Seen rain advised, also shown on tv weather here in Alicante, but none yet.

Daisy is driven by a Soud Afrikaan, named Ian.
Very nice chap who has an interesting life history.

We are under Alicanti flight path, watching the sea horses along with a few others.
So many Brits here - quite surprised.


----------



## Stanski (Mar 15, 2022)

Tezza33 said:


> Who is driving Miss Daisy?
> We could make a film about it


Bafta next year maybe?

In earlier post mentioned different lands, should have also included I.

Night sleep was nigh non-existent, bloody road sweeper at 2.20 am, then
At 3.30 small bins van, then 
45 mins later big bin lorry, then
5am a bloody beach clearing tractor arrived, then  followed 15 mins later by a second with sand grabbing loader machine.
To top it all a third tractor (green John Deere) with a beach hopper turned up at 7.30 ish, done some smoothing of the sand then broke down, crawled out of the beach and parked opposite us driver called for assistance which comprised an initial manager type character who inspected the fault, to be backed up some 30 mins later by a mechanic who did the rubbing of chin slowly gesticulating his lack of ability and took the driver away.
We did not stay to watch how it was recovered.

Now looking forward to a settled night hopefully.

Oh the woes of a motorhomer.


----------



## Stanski (Mar 15, 2022)

mariesnowgoose said:


> What type of van is Daisy?


Renault, Home conversion.


----------

